# Lost your job???? I'll take you fishing.......



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

If you have recently lost your job and really cannot afford to split for costs, then I'll take you fishing for free............

Go out early.....out of Destin - Joes Bayou at 5:15A and come in before the heat builds up........


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that is just awesome of you. I hope someone takes you up on it, that is just what someone out of work needs. A day away from lifes stresses. Again you have my respect for such a great offering.:toast


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice gesture. It will come back on you a hundred times over.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

It's surprising that no one has responded...... Last year several people called.....


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Great that you made this generous offer. I'm thinking that there are a lot of folks that have left the area temporarily looking for work. I have some friends in constructions that are living out of a suitcase away from home due to a job.


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

*Awesome!*

What if I just quit my job so I can go fishing with You!:thumbup:


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i have fished with curtis many times hes a great guy and loves to fish. but if you decide to go fishing with him dont be late cause he will leave your but at the dock!!! thank curtis for taking me fishing i hope we can get another trip in before the end of the season.....


----------

